# DADDY'S HOME debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack March 22nd and on Digital HD March 8th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WILL FERRELL AND MARK WAHLBERG STAR IN THE ULTIMATE
> DAD VS. STEP-DAD SHOWDOWN
> 
> 
> ...


----------

